# cholla Tanto knife



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2012)

This is the first time I have worked with a alumilite and cholla knife scale. 
I got this blank from justturnin here on WoodBarter and it is really nice to work with. 
I sanded it to 320 grit and then used the Beal buff system on the cholla scales.
I also buffed the blade with a product called ZAM, it almost makes the blade shine like a mirror.

[attachment=13878]
Tom


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 24, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> This is the first time I have worked with a alumilite and cholla knife scale.
> I got this blank from justturnin here on WoodBarter and it is really nice to work with.
> I sanded it to 320 grit and then used the Beal buff system on the cholla scales.
> I also buffed the blade with a product called ZAM, it almost makes the blade shine like a mirror.
> ...



 one awsome knife tom that cholla looks great --duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice work! Looks very nice.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice knife.


----------



## TimR (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice looking scales and complete knife. I just bought a couple kits today at Woodcraft (skinner knife kits) and look forward to seeing how it they come out. I hope they come out this well!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2012)

TimR said:


> Very nice looking scales and complete knife. I just bought a couple kits today at Woodcraft (skinner knife kits) and look forward to seeing how it they come out. I hope they come out this well!




Hi Tim, thanks. So far all the knives I have made were from Woodcraft as well. I like making these knives because I can work about an hour a night for 3 or 4 nights and have a really nice finished project. They make great gifts that dont break the bank and dont take weeks or months to finish.

Im working on a flip knife that I am inlaying in some white tail deer antler in for some added pop. Heres hoping it turns out ok, just epoxied the antler in today...

Good luck with your knives!
Tom


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is nice Tom how is the blade attached?. I have got to get into the knife building it looks like fun and full of satisfaction.



Hi Rob,
The scales are attached with structural epoxy only. I drilled extra divots in the blade and roughed up the surface with some sand paper. This just gives the epoxy a better bond with the blade and scales.

Ya it is a lot of fun making them, untill you cut yourself...:dash2::rotflmao3:

I will drop one by so you can have some fun when I come down next month.:naughty2:

Tom


----------



## myingling (Nov 25, 2012)

Great lookin work


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice work. Very sharp. Rick


----------



## wombat (Nov 26, 2012)

That's a little beauty!!


----------



## Molokai (Nov 27, 2012)

Great knife,
that cholla looks very good on knife handle...
Is this "alumilite" used to fill the voids on cholla...?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 27, 2012)

Molokai said:


> Great knife,
> that cholla looks very good on knife handle...
> Is this "alumilite" used to fill the voids on cholla...?



Yes, the alumilite is the main substance of the blank. Take a look at the wood gallery, I just put up some photos of banksia pod and alumilite. Spa City Woodworks made the blank up for me. 
There are several people that cast resin blanks here on Wood Barter.

Tom


----------

